# Breed! Breed damn you!



## iris_iris (May 4, 2009)

Okay, so maybe someone more l33t can help me with this.

I'm trying to breed my female Torterra - she's level 57, with a careful nature, she's somewhat of a clown, and likes bitter food.

What would make a good boyfriend for her?

Please, breeders, help!​


----------



## Coloursfall (May 4, 2009)

Depends on if you want egg moves or not which Pogie you'd want to use, but anything in the plant or monster group will work.


----------



## iris_iris (May 4, 2009)

I don't really care about move sets, I'm just trying to raise up some more Turtwigs.

And I tried breeding her with a male Bellossom - level 51, with a careful nature, who scatters things often and likes bitter food - but they didn't like each other.

So then I tried breeding her with a male Abomasnow - level 40, with a bashful nature who is very finicky and happily eats anything, but they didn't like each other either.​


----------



## Coloursfall (May 4, 2009)

Well, Unless it says they refuse to play with each other or something similar, they will make an egg eventually.  It just will take a while.

I myself made quite a few turtwig eggs with my female Torterra and a male Roselia, but that's just me.

ETA: If they won't breed ever never no way it'll say "The two prefer to play with other Pokemon than each other"


----------



## iris_iris (May 4, 2009)

Okay, Ivy and Pine are going to make me some babies, whither they like it or not!​


----------



## Eeveelution (May 5, 2009)

Check the match-ups. Bellossom and Torterra are both in the plant group, so they should be able to breed. They'll simply take some time to conceive the eggs.


----------



## Psyburn (May 6, 2009)

My pkmn breed really fast. Try using Ditto.


----------



## Butterfree (May 6, 2009)

When you put two compatible Pokémon together in the Day Care, they have a chance of making an egg every 255 steps you take. How high the chance is depends on whether they have the same trainer ID number (Pokémon owned by different trainers breed more easily, probably as a parallel to the sibling effect, where two individuals that grow up together are unlikely to want to mate in the future) and whether they're the same species (Pokémon of the same species breed more easily, presumably having an easier time feeling attracted to an individual that looks similar to them; note that by "same species" Pokémon of the same evolution line but different stages do not count).

The messages that can be shown are:

"The two prefer to play with the other Pokémon than each other." - Happens if the Pokémon are in different breeding groups (unless one is a Ditto), the same gender, one is genderless (and the other is not a Ditto) or one of them is in the No Eggs group: basically, no egg will be produced.

"They don't seem to like each other much." - Happens if they are of different species and have the same trainer ID. Their chance of producing an egg is low; however, by walking enough, they will do so eventually.

"The two seem to get along." - Happens if they are of different species but have different trainer IDs or if they are of the same species and have the same trainer ID. The chance of producing an egg is decent.

"The two seem to get along very well." - Happens if they are of the same species and have different trainer IDs. The chance of producing an egg is high.

Basically, they will breed even if it says they don't like each other much, but if you want it to be quicker, you could get a Pokémon with another ID number.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 6, 2009)

Would Ditto count as 'same species'? Because if it does, one could get the chances pretty high just with a traded Ditto


----------



## Jetx (May 6, 2009)

sreservoir said:


> Would Ditto count as 'same species'? Because if it does, one could get the chances pretty high just with a traded Ditto


Sadly not.


----------



## iris_iris (May 7, 2009)

Happily, I have produced several eggs through the union of Ivy and Pine!

Though...I do feel a little guilty for using my Torterra as a breeding mare.

I hope she doesn't feel sold out.​


----------



## Mokoko Toy (May 10, 2009)

iris_iris said:


> Happily, I have produced several eggs through the union of Ivy and Pine!​
> 
> Though...I do feel a little guilty for using my Torterra as a breeding mare.​
> 
> I hope she doesn't feel sold out.​


You're not the brightest bulb in the chandelier, are you?

If the Pokemon you are breeding have the same trainer ID but are different species, they won't really like eachother. However, they can still breed together. (And the "scatters food" and "is a clown" type of thing has to do with IVs, not breeding)


----------

